
Ask HN: I am depressed, No job - pushcodes
I am self-taught, learned basic web development like  WordPress and static websites. I have no degree and job. I am 30 and really depressed. What should I do?
======
PrimalPlasma
You should go out and get any job that you can, no matter how menial it is.
There is nothing worse than being an unemployed adult male in America...But at
the same time try to get professional experience in web development by signing
up with recruiters or a job agency that will get you a job that pays by the
hour.

As the years go by, you will gain more and more professional experience and
then you will never have to worry about getting a job as a web developer
again.

Keep moving and don't stop.

------
jadz0r
What does your perfect world look like? What is the one thing that you can do
to take the first step in accomplishing that? Once you've accomplished that,
take the next step. These steps don't need to be big, they can be as small
necessary - so long as you're moving forward.

Maybe you need to get yourself a job in a supermarket stacking shelves whilst
you build up your portfolio. And maybe building up your portfolio means you
need to do those jobs for free.

I've been depressed before and found solace in speaking to somebody about it.
This is your first step, the next step will be equally challenging to make but
equally as rewarding.

Have faith in yourself.

------
saluki
There are lots of WordPress developers out there, it's time to level up.

If you enjoy web development I would recommend checking out Laravel.

It's a PHP framework so will build on your current skills.

laravel.com

laracasts.com

There is less competition and increasing demand for Laravel developers plus
higher pay than WordPress/static sites.

Do you have any previous clients/employers you could contact and do contract
work WP/static sites? To get some small wins?

Consider contacting local businesses that need a website, make a list of 10
businesses to visit per day pitching their first or a new website to their
business manager.

In the past I've tested out providing the website, design, hosting and once
monthly updates to content for a fixed fee vs a larger upfront cost. Setup a
subscription with them through stripe or paypal so payments are automatic.
Then you have some recurring revenue you can build up.

Exercising and eating right can help with depression so start an exercise
program, pick up some new hobbies, hiking, photography, dust off a musical
instrument.

I'll also throw out startupsfortherestofus.com, it's a great podcast on
building your own business. This is something that takes time but if you're
interested could be something you plan/grow over the next 10 years.

Good luck.

------
deckiedan
Go find some local charities, children's theatre companies, dance groups,
churches, mosques, artisan coffee shops etc, and offer to make free? Or
payment in kind (free coffee?) Sites for them to build a portfolio.

Find arty people who are doing what they do because they believe in it and
don't have a ton of resources. hang out for a couple days, help out, see what
they do, be inspired.

Depression sucks. I was on medication myself for quite a while over the last
few years. My counselor said the meds and everything is about breaking out of
the cycle. Your behaviour changing will change your body will change your
emotions...

If you do get thoughts about death or hurting yourself, go see a doctor. Call
the Samaritans. During depression your mind is swapping to disk everything
else as the depression process keeps demanding resources. If you get healthy
processes going, which may need help from medics (it may be something as
simple as some vitamin deficiency!) Or hanging out with inspiring people, Then
the brain can deprioritise it and re assign the resources.

Don't give up.

~~~
madamelic
>If you do get thoughts about death or hurting yourself, go see a doctor. Call
the Samaritans. During depression your mind is swapping to disk everything
else as the depression process keeps demanding resources. If you get healthy
processes going, which may need help from medics (it may be something as
simple as some vitamin deficiency!) Or hanging out with inspiring people, Then
the brain can deprioritise it and re assign the resources.

Glad to see I am not the only weirdo who thinks of mental illness in computer
terms. :)

~~~
deckiedan
I think its the best way to depersonalise it, and make it easier to cope with.

------
wnkrshm
I don't have enough experience to give you advice about jobs but a few years
ago, I went through a major depressive 'episode' that lasted for about 2-3
years, suicidal thoughts and all. One thing that saved me was exercise.

I did the C25K program (couch to 5k). It gave me a goal and pursuing it,
offered small successes that I could be proud of. Having a goal that I could
see me progressing towards was important. Running also offered a reprieve from
self-deprecating intrusive thoughts, since my brain only had enough oxygen to
focus on my breathing rythm. No time for ruminating.

I don't want to say that what I did was optimal or that I'd recommend to just
tough it out like me, not seeing a professional. It was dangerous.

But running/other exercise may be something that you can do to build yourself
up a bit and clear your head for at least an hour each day.

------
savethefuture
Go get a job, put your talent to work. You don't need a degree, you dont need
schooling, you need to apply yourself, make a portfolio site, show previous
work examples, and either do a freelancing gig, or apply to web companies. You
are the only thing standing in your way of success.

------
JSeymourATL
> I am 30 and really depressed. What should I do?

The Strategy, Story, & State framework popularized by Tony Robbins is worth a
listen. Won't prentend its a panacea for clinical depression, but certainly
good food-for-thought.> [https://www.tonyrobbins.com/podcast/3-steps-
breakthrough/](https://www.tonyrobbins.com/podcast/3-steps-breakthrough/)

------
k__
The problem with depression is that it prevents you from doing anything, so
the first step is to get therapy, anything else could make the depression
worse :\

------
sharemywin
Do you want to be extraordinary or ordinary?

Ordinary is easy pick a goal find, some one that is were you want to be and do
what they did. You might not get the exact same results but usually pretty
close.

extraordinary is harder you need to pick the biggest goal you can. be prepared
to fail a lot, look for others to accomplish your goal with you, find
intermediate milestones and accomplish them.

basically run at that brick wall with your face until you knock it down.

------
atsaloli
I'm self taught too. No degree. I found inspiration from a booklet "The Way To
Happiness".
[http://www.thewaytohappiness.org](http://www.thewaytohappiness.org). I invite
you to look it over and see if there's any part that is real or speaks to you.
Work towards your own happiness. Good luck on your journey.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
I don't know the teachings of _The Way to Happyness_ , but they were written
by L. Ron Hubbard, also known as the founder of _the Church of Scientology_.
Please be careful not to cross your path with this cult. They have a well
documented history of fraudulent behaviour. They drop the _love bomb_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_bombing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_bombing)
to lure people in emotional need.

That said, the book may offer good advice, regardless of its association to
Hubbard's Church. I don't believe _atsaloli_ had any ill intent.

------
kenshi
\- Look at the market for web development jobs.

\- Look at the kind of skills that are being asked for.

\- Perhaps talk to a recruiter to see what sort of skills are in demand.

\- Ask someone experienced for feedback on your CV, portfolio and/or pitch.

\- Think about all your other strengths and experiences. Get feedback from
others.

Use all the above data points to improve your offering in the market.

------
ParameterOne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=13910398&goto=threads%...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=13910398&goto=threads%3Fid%3DParameterOne%2313910398)

------
swah
\- Forget HN/Reddit and new tech. \- Open Linkedln or whatever is used in your
area and start from the jobs available, not the tech you know/like

------
gaspoweredcat
maybe look into some other web platforms, popular as wordpress is i dont think
they have any sort of accredited course or certification, if you dont have the
work history a few certifications could go a fair way to making you look a bit
better on paper

------
mbrodersen
People who work complain about not having enough non-work time. Enjoy it while
it lasts!

